# insurance



## pisandouvas (Jul 14, 2011)

does any one know any insurance for a surrogate mother and newborn but not so expensive as the "newlife.com insurance in California"?

and which of the following tests are most important when you are using eggdonnor

Thalessemia
Tay Sachs
Sickle Cell
Cystic fibrosis
FragileX
West Nile Virus

it is necessary to pay for all of them before going through an IVF program 

thks so much


----------

